# J'Bo's 2004 Prep.



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

Goals: 
A. Look hot and ripped for Vegas 2003
B. Compete at 2004 Canadian Nationals at 10% and 135lbs
C. Stay rather lean all the so that i am photo shoot ready 
D. Put size on legs and round the butt out
E. Gain ab thickness

How to do it:
A. Listen to my coach
B. Keep on track
C. Dont try Krispey Kremes

Stats:
Competed at 126lbs at 12% April 28, 2002
Competed at 128lbs at 12% June 24, 2002
Competed at 130lbs at 12% March 8, 2003
Competed at 130lbs at 11% May 24, 2003
Competing at 130lbs at 8-9% June 14th, 2003

Height: 5'9


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 12, 2003)

Wassup J to da Bo,

Honored to be the first person to post in your new journal.  I can only dream to get to any of those goals (not that I plan on losing 60 lbs to get to 130), but I wish you luck and will be cheering you on all the way.

Looking forward to seeing you in the mags (I better get an autograph)!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

autograph for sure babe....your my first posty in my new journal


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 12, 2003)

that's what I'm talking about.  Here's a question since I missed it, but how did you do at the last comp?  Where'd you place?  Looking at your pix (not that we want to bring the subject up) you look like you would have been pretty competitive on the NOC stage.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks E. Last competition was tough but i did well for my first National show...got 5th out of 14. Me in NOC...haha thanks but i have a couple years to stand next to those beauties...but with the guidance i am getting now and the more dedication i build soon...very soon i may just be competing Professionally Too bad they only give out one pro card a year in Canada...so its tough....but my goal is 2 years and i got it


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2003)

J'bo, have fun this weekend!!! We'll be thinking of you!! Go gettem girl! 

Love your avvy!!! Very, very classy and beautiful!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

Keep that upbeat, positive attitude and you'll reach those goals without a doubt!!!

I agree with Lina, very classy and beautiful!  Can't wait to meet you in person in Vegas and party it up!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

Thats so funny bf i just posted the same thing in your journal 

Lina hi babe....you been keeping well i hope....thanks for the compliments. 

I will be sure to let you all know how tomorrow goes on Monday. Actually i will call Dave on Saturday after the competition and tell him to post an update since i will be partying.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

Good luck tomorrow J'Bo!  Enjoy those smarties!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 13, 2003)

J'bo that is impressive in just amatter of 2 weeks you gotten so much better.  Just continue to do what you are doing and listen to whom ever you have been listen  to becuase it seems to be working.  Good luck on saturday and I'm sure you will "wow" the crowd.  Just go and have fun.  Thats what's its all about.  Ps you better saving me some food from the party LOL


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

Definitely honey!  Good luck tommorrow!!  (bet you didn't think I was gonna post here, did ya? )

  wishing you well!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Definitely honey!  Good luck tommorrow!!  (bet you didn't think I was gonna post here, did ya? )
> 
> wishing you well!



DAVE= No i did not think that you would post here...but its a new journal and i thought maybe you would come over here  thanks....i appreciate it.  back at you. I will call you tomorrow night and let you know what went down and so you can let everyone know. 

HAN= yes i will be listening to the coach as i have been for the past couple of weeks. he is gonna help me transform into a butt/leg supr star  Have a great day.

Everyone...thanks again for your support...i gotta go kick some ass now.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 13, 2003)

Go bring home the bacon (just dont eat it!!!)


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

OH the bacons coming baby...i will garantee it


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 13, 2003)

Don't forget the scrapple either LOL


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> Go bring home the bacon (just dont eat it!!!)




when I see J'bo, I'm gonna cook her a huge asses breakfast and it will include everything she desires... except Vin Diesel!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2003)

This is the crappiest journal ever, write what you are doing in it.  This is worse than my old journal when I acted like a high schooler.  You should be ashamed J'Bo, shame on you.

I suppose if you posted a decent pic in the journal, that it would make some amends towards me, you can even keep your clothes on in this one.    You know I am playin.


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2003)

You go 'n kick sum butt gurl!!!!

Have some fun doing it also!!!
   
Have a great weekend Jenn!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ... Can't wait to meet you in person in Vegas and party it up!!!



Us too ... she owes us a night out   

Kick a$$ tomorrow my dear and have fun!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2003)

GOOD LUCK J'BO!!!! KICK SOME ASS HONEY!!!!!!!!! :KISS:


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

What are you planning on doing to "round the butt out?"

Fade has a great butt and until the last few years his main leg exercise was the leg press.

Let me know, k, I want a round butt too


----------



## djrx06 (Jun 13, 2003)

Good Luck J'bo.  Kick som A$$!!!!

Then jam to some Kevin Saunderson.......


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> This is the crappiest journal ever, write what you are doing in it.  This is worse than my old journal when I acted like a high schooler.  You should be ashamed J'Bo, shame on you.
> 
> I suppose if you posted a decent pic in the journal, that it would make some amends towards me, you can even keep your clothes on in this one.    You know I am playin.



The journal happens to be for when i am done this competition KNOB...you want me to get back into training when i havent even competed yet? dont make me kick your ass mr.

Dero= thanks babe....i will stike a most muscular just for you 

NT= i am gonna show you the party jenny

Stacey= Thanks

BF= i am doing what ever my coach tells me  i figure deep heavy squats, dead lifts and other painful things that i dont like  Keep posted to my journal

DJ= i will be groovin after the comp. no doubt  with my trophey in my hands

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

Ok,waiting for some results...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> BF= i am doing what ever my coach tells me  i figure deep heavy squats, dead lifts and other painful things that i dont like  Keep posted to my journal


Definitely


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 16, 2003)

J'BO,

So lets hear the good news.  How was the comp?  More importantly, how was the post comp chow down?  Hope things we went well.  I'm sure you looked great.

Esk


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

Well here are the details in short cause i really dont want to go through this again until i have completely calmed down

Judges: on crack

Fitness portion: 1st place med had a SHIT ASS routine and great body, 1st place tall had a SHIT ASS body (almost 6% bf which should not even be allowed) but great routine

Figure portion in March: me(tall winner)=softer not as lean and i won overall, kim(med winner)=tight but small and i won overall
NOW Provincial this weekend: me(tall winner)=tighter, leaner than last comp, kim(aka bitch)(med class winner cause she was the only one)=fake wig with hair just like how mine was done takes the overall this time

So anyways...if there was constitency then fine i could have accepted that i did not take overall....another point is that one month ago i placed top 5 at nationals and kim did not even place..so what happened i dont know and a couple of the judges could not explain it either. I will wait for the head judges feed back and ask what i could have done differently...

as for now...i am back and ready to kill at Nationals next year....dont care what it takes...i am top 3...period.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

and one more thing i forgot to mention....the overall fitness winner could not even do a one arm push up.....WHATS THAT?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

Was that one-arm pushup an over sight by the judges on crack?  Is a one arm pushup mandatory?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

well they are SUPOSED to look at strength, flexibility, stage presence, and endurance and all she did was prance around the stage half naked dancing......one arm pushups are a sign of strength and that is why everyone uses them...except weak assed hottys like her...that should be in figure instead of fitness. 

P.S i can do 5 in a row now.  lol.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 16, 2003)

J'bo you forgot to mention that the competitor that beat you had a  fake lid on as well.  (reminds me of the episode of fresh prince where will's girlfreind was a really good looking but they where trapped in a room and she started to ahve fake hair, nails, ect.)  so is this the direction fitness is going I hope GOD not.  Bad enough they have steroid boy promoting muscle mags and natural supplements that are brain washing people (especially young consumers) that they got that way by using brand X.   This makes me steam the most and then they have the balls to deny they are not taking any performance enhancing drugs.  How do they think we are?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

yah and that too  thanks han


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

Back to business

Monday June 16, 2003

8am:8 egg whites, 1/3 cup pf oatmeal, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam
10:30am: 1 cup of cottage cheese, 1/2 cup of frozen berries
12:30pm: tin of salmon, 1 tbsp mayo, 1 sm whole wheat tortilla, 1 tomato, 1/4 cucumber
3:30pm: 1/2 fruit and nut trail mix, 1.5 scoops of protein
6:30pm: steak, 1.5 cups of broccoli, 1 small red potato

-tired
-emotional
-sluggish


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Back to business
> 
> Monday June 16, 2003
> ...



and still looking hot!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

thanks


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

mmmnnn mmmmnnnn


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2003)

thats just total crap honey!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo sorry!!! You are the OVERALL WINNER IN OUR EYES!!!!!!!! Screw them! 

take care darlin'


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

Aww sweets.. I need to get over there and kick those crack judges asses!!  

J'bo, you're the ultimate fitness chick and we all know it over here..

When's the pics coming?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

Well i have a couple of pics but they arent the pro ones yet....one is of my enjoying my sushi after the comp. and one is of me and my 2 best friends behind the stage...more to come next week.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey, I wanna see the candid shots.  You know, whenever I get Flex or any of those mags, I never look at the comp pics, I generally go to the behind the scenes pics.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

Tuesday June 17th, 2003

8am: 7 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup of oatmeal, 2 baby apricots, 1 tsp no sugar added jam
11am: 1/3 cucumber, 1 stalk celery, 1 tbsp hempoil dressing, tin of tuna, 1 tbsp mayo
1:30pm: chicken breast, tomato, 1.5 cups of lettuce, 1 tbsp hempoil dressing, 1 small red potato
4pm (pre-workout): 1/2 cup of fruit and nut trail mix, 1.5 scoops of protein powder
7pm (post workout): 2 tbsp ff/sf pudding, 2 scoops of protein powder, 1/2 cup berries
8:30pm: chicken breast, 1.5 cups of broccoli, small red potato

-feeling amazing
-full of energy
-ready to get to work
-love life
-happy, smiley, and ready to take on the world
-ready to train hard and get ready to kick ass next year


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Hey, I wanna see the candid shots.  You know, whenever I get Flex or any of those mags, I never look at the comp pics, I generally go to the behind the scenes pics.



Well i came in late to pre-judging and finals so there were little to none nehind the scene pics...only ones of me changing...just joking


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2003)

No, I mean the shots where everyone is dressed and mugging for the cam at the expos before the compa nd pigging out after.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

oh those ones.....well none of those this time...i am the only one that fights to get in front of the camera's..lol


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

Glad you are in a better mood!

You get my email?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

Got your email babe but did not have a chance to go through it...if you email it to jennyborecky@hotmail.com then i can probably go through it while i am at work.....lol. i have more time at work then when i get home...thats terrible


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm the same way!!!  I usually only get on the computer at home when I need to post a workout or macros.

Besides, what else are we supposed to do at work


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

you two are too cute ...


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2003)

Definitely J'bo is cute!


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2003)

along with BF!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

Yeah yeah David... throw me in there at the last...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

i am not cute


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am not cute


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am not cute


Nope... you're sexy!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

thanks bf


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am not cute


Can you send me some of the crack you're smoking!  You are hot to trot!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

i am not smoking crack....the judges were this weekend though.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

Ok now you guys are gonna laugh your asses off.

A friend of mine just called me laughing to death and said that i am in the cities Winnipeg Sun and it mentions all the overall winners and said "overall beauty Jenny Borecky took the figure division...no surprise from all her fans in the audience....self employed personal trainer" SEE even the effin paper thought that i should have won....hey maybe they screwed up at the show and i really did win....ha ha. kiss my ass wenchy lady.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

That's too cool J you being in the paper!!!

You need to send fade and some of the other beefy guys of IM over to straighten out those judges!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2003)

THATS AWESOME J'BO about you being in the Paper!! SEE YOUR NUMBER ONE IN EVERY ONES EYES!!


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Tuesday June 17th, 2003
> 
> 8am: 7 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup of oatmeal, 2 baby apricots, 1 tsp no sugar added jam
> ...



Good God, J'bo!  I love your foods!!!  I think we can NOW get along even better than ever!!!   Keep up the great work, hun!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks Dave 

 Wednesday June 18th, 2003

10am ummm i forget to actually eat cause my mom was driving me nuts and making me late  : 8 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup oatmeal, peach, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam
12:30pm: chicken breast, 2 cups lettuce/cuc/tomatos, 1 tbsp hemp dressing, 2 pieces of rye bread  opps
3:30pm: 1/2 cup fruit and nut trail mix and 1.5 scoops of protein powder
6pm: 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 2 tbsp pudding, 1/2 cup berries
8:30pm: tuna and cucs with celery, 1 tbsp mayo, 1 small potato

-horney (lmao)
-hungry
-happy
-cant feel calfs
-chest hurts like a #$&*%


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> -horney (lmao)


Me too girl!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

Well it is driving me nuts......every month my hormones get wacked and i am outta control.


----------



## sawheet (Jun 18, 2003)

I LOVE YA BABY!  I HAVE BEEN IN THE WOODS FOR 9 DAYS,  NEED JENNY BAD


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

hey little bear.....good to see you are still ticking and that the bears havent gotten you....can you come back and play now?


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks Dave
> 
> 8:30pm: tuna and cucs with celery, 1 tbsp mayo, 1 small potato
> ...



That food listed above that I left from your original post.... that's not a concoction is it?  Meaning all together mixed....  

I had this interesting potato type soup from a restaurant tonight!  Very delicious!  Very fattening!  If I keep this up, I'm going to have to retire from my normal regimen and join the silver sneakers class (Silver Sneakers= Old people's workouts)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well it is driving me nuts......every month my hormones get wacked and i am outta control.



with the RIGHT timing, you might hit Vegas 'out of control'


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2003)

goood morning!
holy crap! You eat more @ breakfast than I do..and I get stuffed @ breakfast....


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2003)

So you must ask yourself... with the stuff you were taking.... what are you doing wrong and what is she doing right?    Now listen to Sister J'bo, Burner when it comes to nutrition and diet!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> goood morning!
> holy crap! You eat more @ breakfast than I do..and I get stuffed @ breakfast....



B= Well you better start eating more then B...unless you want to turn into a 135lb girl 

NT= i have a feeling that i may just need to have a leash :bark:

Dave= well i usually do mix everything together....but i savored the tato seperately this time.  Yes B needs to listen to me more and start eating


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT= i have a feeling that i may just need to have a leash :bark:



that can certainly be arranged.


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> B= Well you better start eating more then B...unless you want to turn into a 135lb girl



Holy-crap-o-la!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> B= Well you better start eating more then B...unless you want to turn into a 135lb girl


oy! ya don't want me to turn into a girl...I'd have to check out the new equipment...I'd NEVER leave the house!



> Yes B needs to listen to me more and start eating



I DO eat...just not always the right foods....but am working on it!
Have patience...but keep kicking my butt! It hurtz so gooood!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2003)

SAWHEEEEEET oh SAWHEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2003)

Tuesday June 17th, 2003
DB Chest Press: 10x20, 8x30, 6x30
Incline DB Chest: 10x15, 8x20, 8x20
Cable Crosses: 10x30, 8x40, 7x40
Incline DB Flyes: 9x12, 8x15, 7x15
Pushups: 10, 10, 10

Seated Calfs: 15x50, 12x50
Leg Press Calfs: 19x90, 15x90
Standing Raises: 14, 16

Wednesday June 18th, 2003

20 minutes of interval stepper 
5 min tread 

Thursday June 19th, 2003

Lying Leg Curls: 10x40, 6x50, 6x50
Seated Leg Curls: 10x50, 8x60, 7x70
Bench SL Deads: 10x45, 9x45, 8x45
Adductors: 12x50, 12x60, 12x70
Leg Extensions: 10x40, 9x50, 8x60
Wide/Deep Leg Press: 12x90, 10x135, 9x135
Narrow Hacks: 8x70, 6x70

-cant feel legs
-gonna puke from legs
-hard and heavy
-i have legs?
-Ben Gay is my best friend


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

Friday June 20th, 2003
8am: 7 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 slice cheese, some pineapple, and a cinnimon bun  hey i deserve it i am not dieting 
11am: tin of tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, an apple
1:30pm: chicken breast, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2 cups lettuce/cucs, 1 tbsp dressing
4pm: 3 tbsp ff/sf pudding, 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1/2 cup berries
7pm: dont know going out for dinner 

- found out that i am not doing a photo shoot with Terry Goodlad 
- that does mean more time to build though
- sunny day 
- new sundress
- good hair day
- mmmmm cinnimon bun was DELICOUS


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)

was Terry the photographer that you were going to meet in Vegas?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Tuesday June 17th, 2003
> Wide/Deep Leg Press: 12x90, 10x135, 9x135


Fade says the if you put your feet higher up then it'll hit the top part of your butt more... to get that roundness you're looking for.

This pic was taken a few years back before he ever did a squat... his main quad exercise was the leg press.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> was Terry the photographer that you were going to meet in Vegas?



NT= Yes 
BF= thanks....thats what i did....now i gotta sit on a pillow at work  it will all be worth it though 
HOLY CHRIST NOW THATS AN ASS! Can fade join our hug session? or maybe just his ass...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> BF= thanks....thats what i did....now i gotta sit on a pillow at work  it will all be worth it though
> HOLY CHRIST NOW THATS AN ASS! Can fade join our hug session? or maybe just his ass...


He's a great cuddler 

I love it when he tells me to "Bite His Ass!"


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

BF this is not a good time to talk about mens asses babe...hormones are all wacky again...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

I thought you were coming over tomorrow not tonight?


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

I wish I could...........


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> BF this is not a good time to talk about mens asses babe...hormones are all wacky again...


J, I think you really need to do something about your condition.  You may end up exploding (hoepfully in a good way)


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

yah thanks eskimo  dont you think i know that  you gotta rub it in


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2003)

Heya J'Bo!!   Just poppin fast to say Hi and have a great weekend..   

and thank you butterfly for posting your honeys nice ass picture!! 
Wahooooo


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

you have a great weekend too s....thanks for coming by.
you feeling better?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2003)

hey honey! I feel GREAT right now..hehe.. I'm on painkillers


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)

wee hoo!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jun 20, 2003)

Jenny Baby Im back from the woods for a couple of days, have to switch gears and get ready for my Vegas trip on sunday.  I will think about Jbo all week at vegas,  mmmmmmmm      you should come!!


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2003)

Thursday June 19th, 2003

Lying Leg Curls: 10x40, 6x50, 6x50
Seated Leg Curls: 10x50, 8x60, 7x70
Bench SL Deads: 10x45, 9x45, 8x45
Adductors: 12x50, 12x60, 12x70
Leg Extensions: 10x40, 9x50, 8x60
Wide/Deep Leg Press: 12x90, 10x135, 9x135
Narrow Hacks: 8x70, 6x70

-cant feel legs
-Ben Gay is my best friend  
[/FONT] [/QUOTE]

OK, you want my personal opinion on this workout so here it is...

Since time is of essence and you have all year for the next prep...

Adding size was your concern, correct?  Since you must do hams/quads together... I would lessened the reps and increase the weight!  Find your coach or hottie to spot you for this!  Do me a favor.... Protect your knees and back, too!  

Personally, I have my client when he was adding size, to pick either the squat, leg press or Hack and do 6-8 sets of 5-8 reps (alt. the next week back up to 10 reps but no more than that!)... then I would choose another one from that list but do only 3 sets (not counting the warm up of course).  From there, he would either do Leg ext. or walking lunges. (4 sets)

Oh yeah!!!  Although you are know doing this but...continue to lose the cardio on those days, too!

Any questions?  You know how to reach me!  

Anyway, about the ben gay..... substitute PMOR for the cream, instead!  LMAO!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2003)

*Dave*OK, you want my personal opinion on this workout so here it is...

Since time is of essence and you have all year for the next prep...

Adding size was your concern, correct? Since you must do hams/quads together... I would lessened the reps and increase the weight! Find your coach or hottie to spot you for this! Do me a favor.... Protect your knees and back, too! 
*Yes its size that i want to add. Well coach says that he would like to first build the hamstring attachement while strengthening and preparing my quads to get killed. I am doing 6-8 reps for all leg exercises however this was my first time doing heavy legs after the comp and i had to figure out what i could lift etc. Now that i know what i can lift i am set to go hard all the way through. My hotty friend Jen and I are going to help eachother out with spotting....me for legs and her for shoulders (i think)....knees and back are good...have to strengthen them too *

Personally, I have my client when he was adding size, to pick either the squat, leg press or Hack and do 6-8 sets of 5-8 reps (alt. the next week back up to 10 reps but no more than that!)... then I would choose another one from that list but do only 3 sets (not counting the warm up of course). From there, he would either do Leg ext. or walking lunges. (4 sets)
*That sounds good and a trainer friend of mine also agrees with that theory as well...however my coach now gave me this program and so i am gonna try it out and see how it works...he has been right on everything else so far  But i REALLY appreciate your opinions and helpful suggestions dave...means alot  *

Oh yeah!!! Although you are know doing this but...continue to lose the cardio on those days, too!
*cardio? no cardio anymore...other than on wednesdays....and i couldnt do cardio on leg days if i tried  who needs stinkin cardio  *

Any questions? You know how to reach me! 
* i do know how to reach you...thanks*

Anyway, about the ben gay..... substitute PMOR for the cream, instead! LMAO!!
*thats  dave...so how do you know that PMOR's cream works dave  *


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2003)

Anyway, about the ben gay..... substitute PMOR for the cream, instead! LMAO!!
*thats  dave...so how do you know that PMOR's cream works dave  * [/QUOTE]

*I know NOTHING about his cream!   I want to know NOTHING about his cream, also!  *


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2003)

Well thats good...but you brought it up 

BEACH TIME....


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2003)

where is "our" good buddy??  Did you finally scare him off?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2003)

we could only dream


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 22, 2003)

Well its Sunday and i am certainly not posting my food log from yesterday  
I went to the beach with one of my clients while she did a photo shoot...all went well and we had alot of laughs.

I emailed the head judge from the competition and asked for her feedback. She said "Keep working on building muscle, especially to try and broaden your shoulders". Widen my shoulders? ummm i know that i need to thicken my shoulders however i never want to widen my shoulders anymore. CRACK i tell you. She never even mentions my legs...just my shoulders? was she even looking at me? anyways i had also asked her how close the overall votes were and she said it was 6 to 1 for Kim....so apparently it was not even close... Jenny doesnt stop at this email  so i emailed her back and asked her why? she said "I can't answer for the other judges but I can tell you that I  would have also voted for Kim because she has better proportion and was in better condition than you.

You may have improved from your last show but so may have the other competitors you competed against.
This is a judged sport that compares athletes to each other on the day of the competition to determine their placing.

How close the points were from a previous competition have no bearing on the one at hand." 

OK then...so i will add this to the fire that fuels me for next year. I am heading to the gym as we speak  I will post the competition pics today and you can tell me what you all think. I know that i was harder, tighter and leaner than i have ever been but they havent seen a thing....big sweaters and baggy pants during this off season....cause i am unveling next May with a brand new bod....going to KILL at Nationals.


----------



## sara (Jun 22, 2003)

I just have a comment, you got very nice ABS, did you always had great ABS?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 22, 2003)

hey sara thanks for the compliment...yes genetically i was gifted with low fat in the ab area...trying to make them thicker though...cant wait to unveil them next spring


----------



## sawheet (Jun 22, 2003)

I would like to pur honey on jenny's abs and watch the honey trickle down inbetween every cut, reaching its final destanations, pooling in the belly button area where her body heat would make it a warm honey pot just waiting to licked up!  Whoa MISS YA BABY!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 22, 2003)

holy smokes sawheet....sounds like your having some serious sugar cravings


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 22, 2003)

Sunday June 22nd, 2003

Tricep Pushdowns w/ straight bar: 10x50, 9x60, 8x65
Cable Skull Crushers: 10x30, 8x40, 7x40
Reverse Grip One Armed Cable Pushdowns: 10x20, 8x30, 7x30
Olympic Bar Curls: 8x45, 7x45, 6x45
Seated DB Curls: 6x15, 6x15, 6x15
Alternating Hammer Curls: 10x12, 10x12, 7x15

Decline Crunches, Rope Crunches, Barf V's

-had a great weekend
-had a awesome workout
-almost upchucked from abs
-fired up and ready to build build build
-ate 6 plates full of breaky food at buffet  
-love my new little tummy


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I would like to pur honey on jenny's abs and watch the honey trickle down inbetween every cut, reaching its final destanations, pooling in the belly button area where her body heat would make it a warm honey pot just waiting to licked up!  Whoa MISS YA BABY!!!!


rumor has it...she has a thing for syrup....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2003)

You're my inspiration for keeping the 6 pack tight for Vegas.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

You guys make me blush 
Yes i have a thing for syrup


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

heh heh...I have abig ol bottle of log cabin maple in the 
cupboard....seeings as I can't have any dang pancakes..


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 23, 2003)

I just had some baked pancakes this morning from a local BB restuarant that I eat at all the time.  They were so awesome.  If you close your eyes, you can almost imagine that they were the real thing.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

well i had my share of syrup yesterday amoungst other things


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey J 

Got your email and I'm working on my response.

Thanks!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

Monday June 23rd, 2003

8am: 1/2 grapefruit, 7 egg whites, 1 whole egg, slice of cheese
11am: tin of tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, cucs and tomato
1:30pm: pork chop,  2 cups lettuce and cucs, 1/2 avocado
4pm (pre-workout): 1/2 cup turkey, cucs and mustard
7pm: steak, broccoli, baked potato
9:30pm: 1.5 scoops of protein, 2 tbsp ff/sf pudding mix


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

Monday June 23rd, 2003

Seated DB Military Press: 12x15, 10x20, 9x25, 7x30, 6x30
Standing Laterals: 8x15, 8x15, 7x15
DB Front Raises: 8x10, 7x10, 7x10
Shoulder Press (drop sets):
A. 10x30, 10x20, 6x10
B. 7x50, 4x40, 3x30
C. 7x50, 3x40, umm couldnt lift arms never mind weight 
Reverse Flyes on Incline: 8x10, 8x10, 8x10

-guys at gym were making funny faces at me cause i was using the 30's
-still am pretty ripped w/ a baby pot belly 
-went hard and kept thinking about my coach saying "oh you may not be able to finish the workout"
-got through it without puking
-had to ice abs this evening cause my intercostals are ripped right off....well it feels like it


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

You have email!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

I do? where? will check it


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

Well as you can tell there are alot of food entries and workouts missing....there are a couple of reasons #1 i am sicker than a dog with "swimmers itch" and #2 i dont want anyone to  

However i thought that perhaps i would humor everyone and let people know what 20 weeks of dieting does to a person :nutty:

Please note this is not a diet that i would suggest anyone doing...nor do i think that it is healthy or right 

 Thursday June 26th, 2003
11am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam well i started out good...but then the itching began an i went nuts (good excuse  )  
1:30pm: 2 ego waffles, 2 tbsp syrup , 6 perogies w/ 1/4 cup sour cream  WHAT? i am ukranian and thats comfort food  
4:00pm: 1/4 cup dill havarti, whole wheat tortilla, roast beef  what there is some nutritional value in that 
6:00pm: 5 strawberries 
7:00pm-10:00pm: [B[You should probably sit down for this[/B] corn dog, mini donuts, french fries, cotton candy, caramel apple with peanuts, lemonade i could have eaten more but my friends made me leave... 

so now that i have been totally honest....does anyone else eat this much? 

oh and Wednesdays was even worse


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 27, 2003)

Dam your making me jealous.  12 weeks and you are torturing me already.  I wish i was just shitting around and doing nothing today .  Opps i meant sitting LOL.  Waiting for my stress reliever to get here and it would be till later onn before night.  How can i make it through this day ?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

oh crap the trainer saw it....might as well update it 

Torture yes........i distinctly remember someone turturing me


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

OMG i cant believe i am actually posting my meals here.....no wait i cant believe that i am actually eating all this crap  Well i might as well continue

Friday June 27th, 2003

8am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam good start hey  
12pm: close your eyes   Pepsi, McChicken, Fries, Mayo   just wait i am going camping this weekend so it will be even worse....funny thing is my bf% is still 13% and i only weight 5lbs more than at the contest. Now that makes me laugh.


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sunday June 22nd, 2003
> 
> 
> ...



Hi J'Bo!
What are these?


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 27, 2003)

So what kind of body structure did you have before you started BBing?

did you ever have a fatty area anywhere?  

Or were you a twig? You have a great bod, just trying to figure out how you obtained it. I could never look like you.  Too short and my bones are two big.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

well i have always had abs. but also have always had what i call "cargo pants" too. All my fat (and i mean all of it) sits on my upper thighs and ass. i used to have SKINNY arms but within 3 years they grew 3". Now i am 12" lean and my waist is still 24".

Dont make excuses for the big boned thang...i am sure you can attain any body type you want with a little work.
as you can tell by my diet in the last couple of weeks i am going towards the FATTY look


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 27, 2003)

I love your diet this passed week.  
What about ice cream? Thats not a complete indulge without ice cream!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

i told you honey i did not post Wed. evening diet.

from 6pm-12am
-vietnemeise beef, noodle and veggy dish
-1 scoop of bubble gum ice cream 1 scoop of chocolate peanut butter ice cream on a waffle cone
-chocolate glazed donut with orange juice (the donut queen is back  )
-McDonalds  again


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 27, 2003)

Very very nice.  

J'bo - Im going to give you my abs. If you give me yours, Id have the perfect body.

Perfect trade.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

we can share


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 28, 2003)

Ok I think you are the only person I have ever met besides myself that likes bubblegum ice cream!!!! 

What kind of ice cream was it????  Oh I love ice cream so much but i can't eat it due to some digestion problems  but one of these days I am going to chow down big time!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 28, 2003)

oooh I remember bubblegum ice cream!!!  I used to LOVE it!!!

Hi J 

Please don't forget about me... I bought the cutest thongs from Victoria's Secret yesterday and I want to make sure I will look good in them


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2003)

you will be stunning...Fade will have his hands full.....keeping other guys away from ya!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2003)

J'Bo-- are u seriously eating all this stuff??? Ice cream, donuts, mcdonalds?? DOESN'T YOUR TUMMY HURT AFTERWARDS??OMG I would be living in the bathroom for a few days after eating all that!! 

WoW!!!

Hope your having a great weekend doll


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Now i am 12" lean and my waist is still 24".



WTF, I totally missed this 

24? 24????

How are you measuring your waist? Where? At the bellybutton line? Or where the pants sit? Where???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> J'Bo-- are u seriously eating all this stuff??? Ice cream, donuts, mcdonalds?? DOESN'T YOUR TUMMY HURT AFTERWARDS??OMG I would be living in the bathroom for a few days after eating all that!!
> 
> WoW!!!
> ...



Well yes i am eating all this stuff.....like jodi says do as i say not as i do....i am officially done eating terribly now...craving protein pancakes  tummy doesnt hurt really...i am hungry all the effin time on these meds cant wait to finish them off.

BF..i havent forgotten about you...i was so sick last week i couldnt even think...i am off work til wed cause its a LONG weekend. 

my waist is 24" at the belly button. my pants sit alot lower than that


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey girlie!! I hear ya on being hungry all the time from the meds!! 

Glad your back to eating right though! 

Isn't that where we are suppose to measure the waist?? at the belly button?? Hmm? Thats where I always have..mines a 22.5 .. 

my jeans sit lower tooooo!!!!  
Have a great day honey!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2003)

that is the tiniest waist i have ever heard of....your so cute.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

I remember when I used to be a 36/26/36... those were the days 

I didn't realize you had been sick!  I'm glad you are better now though!!!


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 30, 2003)

22.5 inches?? You can wrap your hands around your waist cant you?  

 

Thats great but you make me sick.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> that is the tiniest waist i have ever heard of....your so cute.



Thank ya.. I don't know why..I can get the biggest bootie..and my waist don't change .. now on days when I'm bloated its by far not a 22.5 ..hehe.. more like 45  JUST KIDDING!! Although it feels like that! 

yes I can wrap my hands ALMOST around my waist.. on good days.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thank ya.. I don't know why..I can get the biggest bootie..and my waist don't change .. now on days when I'm bloated its by far not a 22.5 ..hehe.. more like 45  JUST KIDDING!! Although it feels like that!
> 
> yes I can wrap my hands ALMOST around my waist.. on good days.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

OOPS~ SORRRRRY JENNY!!!

Don't know what I was doing!


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2003)

do you have a pic of you'r 22.5 waist?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

well I have my wedding pictures on here somewhere.. but you can't tell AS goood..


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2003)

where are they?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

These are her Bridal Portraits...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5592

These are of her wedding...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5594


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2003)

thanx BF 
Wow she looks pretty !


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

She sure is!  She one of our prized Texan beauties


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2003)

I love the dress! where is the husband's pic


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

There are pics of him in the wedding pics thread...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> She sure is!  She one of our prized Texan beauties




awwww THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH Butterfly!!!! Your sooo sweet!!!!!!! SAME TO YOU WOMAN!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Sara!!!!! your Sooo sweet!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

ohhh thanks about my dress!!!! I love it.. wish I could wear it everyday!! LoL   

My hubbys in there somewhere!!


----------



## sara (Jun 30, 2003)

you are beautiful  and you'r waist IS tiny


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2003)

Speaking about waist sizes after this weekend i am now moving from a size 5 pants to a size 9


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2003)

Well i got the news yesterday that i will be doing another photoshoot on August 9th and so its time to start eating properly again...thank heavens cause my butt is not fitting into anything including the doorway.

Tuesday July 1, 2003
9am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam

Lat pulldowns: 10x60, 9x70, 8x80
Bent over T-bar rows:10x45, 8x45, 8x45
Bent over DB rows: 10x15, 8x15, 8x15 
Assisted Wide grip chins: 6x50, 6x60, 6x70
Hyperextensions: 8, 7, 7

Decline crunches: 30, 20, 15
Rope crunches: 20x50, 20x60, 18x70
V-ups:ran out of time + did not feel like barfing today 

-feeling strong
-great tan
-hungry to get going again
-still itching 
-was supposed to do chest but did back instead....shhhhhhh
-heading to the beach again


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> you are beautiful  and you'r waist IS tiny



Thanks Sara!! 

Good Morning J'bo!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats on the upcoming photo shoot!! Thats 2 days before my Birthday 

Yeah to eating clean again!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks Sara!!
> 
> Good Morning J'bo!!!



morning hotties 
yippee to clean eating is right.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2003)

A new photoshoot!!   yeay!
Is it for any magazine?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2003)

These photos will be for my portfolio to send off to the magazines


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2003)

Wohoo, I know you'll be in all the big mags someday!  and I'll point at you saying: "Hey, I know that hot chick!"


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2003)

Ya girl thats totally awesome!!!!!!!!!!    I'm soo excited for you!! 

Can't wait to see you on the cover of M&F for her..or Oxygen!!


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2003)

I would love to see J'bo on one of those covers, too!

Oh, and Hello everyone!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats on the shoot!!!  Maybe you can sneak us a couple of those pics 

I sure would like to eat clean... wish I had a diet


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 1, 2003)

I just want to be able to say I knew her when.  J'Bo, then you have to become a super snob so we can all sell our stories about how you used to be such a nice person before you blew up!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations J!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone...you are very kind 

Wednesday July 2, 2003
8am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup of oatmeal
10:30am: 1 grapefruit, 1 cup of cottage cheese
1:00pm: chicken breast, cucs, tomato, 5 olives, 1 tbsp dressing
4pm: tin of tuna, 1 tbsp mayo

flat bb press: 10x65, 10x70, 8x75
kneeling cable crosses: 10x30, 10x40, 8x40
incline smith: 7x40, 8x40, 7x40 
incline cable flyes: 8x20, 8x20, 8x20 
pushups: 10x3

Decline crunches: 20, 13, 8
Rope crunches: 13x60, 13x60, 17x60
Planche holds: 30 sec full up + 10 sec on knees x 3 supersets 

8:30pm: beef tenderloin, broccoli

-itching still 
-wicked tan
-hot outside
-happy to be training and eating clean


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok J'Bo question for you, what do you think of cable cross overs versus cable fly's?????  Just got done doing chest two days ago and that is always a thought that crosses my mind when I go to the cables.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2003)

i actually prefer crosses cause i feel it deeper in my chest.....but to be honest i just hate doing chest period


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

what?!?! doing your chest is AWESOME, BABY!
Getting under that weight...un racking it, seeing it over your head...thinking to yourself that you are the master of your destiny and this war you are about to wage with this weight is going to leave you the victor..then let it descend it's natural path to the proper point, wher you expode to  the top, exhaling!
That is AWESOME!

As far as cables or DB's, I like to switch up for variety. Just be careful on cables that your for is correct. I know I was doing it wrong and see other people doing cable flyes wrong...they do not position their chests correct, and involve their delts in the movement, robbing their pecs of the punishment they deserve!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Well I think I am going to add in some cross overs next week then, since my chest is a bit sore right now.   

See I love to work chest because my theory is since I have yet to augment it, I want to work it and make it grow as much as I can.  But the augmenting is coming  LOL  My oresent to myself when I graduate.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey JBo ... how are ya? 

How was the weekend?  Full of activites you'd only write in a personal diary?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

I usually do just a couple sets of cross overs to finish off the workout..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what?!?! doing your chest is AWESOME, BABY!
> Getting under that weight...un racking it, seeing it over your head...thinking to yourself that you are the master of your destiny and this war you are about to wage with this weight is going to leave you the victor..then let it descend it's natural path to the proper point, wher you expode to  the top, exhaling!
> That is AWESOME!
> ...



BURNER= chest sucks and i dont care what anyone says.
burner chest for guys is different...you really cant compare the two. 

NT= my weekend was amazing i so happy to be single, healthy and happy...life couldnt be all that much better to be honest 
btw i dont kiss and tell....especially when there is nothing to tell.

Burner= yah thats great....where did that comment come from?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 2, 2003)

Yo J'Bo!  Another shoot huh?  Awesome!  I'm glad to hear you are doing so well!  Ahem, and put those donuts down


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i actually prefer crosses cause i feel it deeper in my chest.....but to be honest i just hate doing chest period



OMG, I love working chest!! Going really heavy forcing that weight up..  I feel so powerful doing that


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yo J'Bo!  Another shoot huh?  Awesome!  I'm glad to hear you are doing so well!  Ahem, and put those donuts down



I actually went to the states last weekend and saw the Krispey Kremes but i did not dare to even ty one cause i know once i do....i will be making regular visits to the states 

Jenny= chest sucks....it just builds my chest more and makes me look more and more like a boy everyday


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2003)

Thursday July 3rd, 2003

Lying leg curls: 10x40, 8x50, 8x50
SL Deads on platform: 10x45, 10x65, 9x70
Adductors: 10x70, 10x80, 12x90
BB Squats: 10x65, 10x85, 9x105
Leg Press: 12x90, 10x135, 8x180 
Leg Extensions: 10x50, 9x50, 8x50 

8am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1tbsp no sugar added jam, 1tbsp pb

-i cant feel my legs 
-chest kills already
-leaning down already
-going to move photoshoot up


----------



## Leslie (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey J'
Glad to see you are back on track and I can stop reading about your glutton fests

Question: 
For your photoshoots, do you use Protan or any kind of tanner? Or just stick with tanning beds? I actually have a shoot with Reg Bradford next week. I am so excited and yet so clueless


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 3, 2003)

J'Bo I love your leg workouts, they are my least fav to do, because they are my thickest part of me so going high rep with light weight for now to lean out legs, but still you want to throw up every time I swear!!!  The the next couple days walk around like you have something stuck up somewhere, OUCH!!!   

But the photo shoot that is so awesome, maybe when I am grown up I can do that someday


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Hey J'
> Glad to see you are back on track and I can stop reading about your glutton fests
> 
> ...



glutton fests are over...i have had enough 

i would use showtan or protan for photoshoots cause the lights drown you out just like the stage does. although because i have done 2 that are in the water i only went to indoor tanning places and then used body butter or baby oil gel as a shine. i am so excited for you about your shoot. where are you guys doing it? let me know all about it. one thing i suggest doing is going through mags and websites to get posing ideas and looks. i brought them with me and it helped alot cause after 7 hours you just dont know what else to do. whats your bf% at now?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> glutton fests are over...i have had enough
> 
> i would use showtan or protan for photoshoots cause the lights drown you out just like the stage does. although because i have done 2 that are in the water i only went to indoor tanning places and then used body butter or baby oil gel as a shine. i am so excited for you about your shoot. where are you guys doing it? let me know all about it. one thing i suggest doing is going through mags and websites to get posing ideas and looks. i brought them with me and it helped alot cause after 7 hours you just dont know what else to do. whats your bf% at now?




Thanks J'Bo I am excited too. My shoot is at the beach as well.  I guess Protan is out. Better be sunny this weekend dammit! 

Good idea about the poses, but SEVEN hours Damn LOL Not sure of my BF%. My look now is probably the most fit I have ever been in my life. I still have work to do, but am very happy with my physique right now. I just hope the pics turn out ok

Thanks for the tips


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 3, 2003)

From your av, you are looking even better than when you left here.    I guess that shows what a proper steady diet and a good workout program can do for one.   

I'm looking forward to just being able to say this in Vegas 'hey, see that hottie walking into the bar now, I know her."   * giggle *


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2003)

Friday July 4th, 2003

For some reason my alarm never went off and i could not do cardio 

8am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam

Tricep Close Bench Smiths:
Overhead Rope Extensions:
Reverse Grip Pushdowns:
Dips:
Cybex Curls:
Preacher Curls:
Seated DB Curls:
Reverse Cable Curls:

11am: 1.5 scoops of protein and an apple

-ohhhh my legs
-ohhh my chest
-ohhhh please someone make the pain go away 
-i forgot how gross protein shakes were
-gosh darn STARVING


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

That is because I turned it off before we went to bed!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

oh thats why......well stop keeping me up so damn late mr.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

I will if YOU stop keeping me (it) up!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

a little extra cardio never hurt anyone


----------

